# Marry me, Weyermann Vienna



## Adr_0 (9/8/13)

God I love this stuff. I use it in almost everything pale. Just put a 65% Wey Vienna, 35% Wey pils beer down today and again I'm reminded how much I love her.

Carry on.


----------



## jeddog (9/8/13)

What hops/IBU you throwing at her...


----------



## WSC (9/8/13)

Go 100%!


----------



## Thefatdoghead (9/8/13)

Ads check out the Weyermann website. The Red brick wheat is fantastical and its mostly Vienna. I love it ay  I swapped a keg of beer for 18kg of Vienna. Best swap ever.


----------



## JasonP (9/8/13)

Adr_0 said:


> God I love this stuff. I use it in almost everything pale. Just put a 65% Wey Vienna, 35% Wey pils beer down today and again I'm reminded how much I love her.
> 
> Carry on.


Yeah I agree, great malt. I use it as base malt for a lot of beers.


----------



## jakethesnake559 (9/8/13)

Got a Wey Vienna /Galaxy SMASH on tap at the moment...great drop!


----------



## Barry (10/8/13)

Vienna lager would be my favourite beer if I had only one. Vienna malt is the main base malt used in it (no great surprise).


----------



## Adr_0 (11/8/13)

jeddog said:


> What hops/IBU you throwing at her...


35 units of Motueka flowers, over a few additions. Only one way to find out if it will turn out ok... cold-pitched at 8°C and showed activity after about 15hrs so now fermenting at 10°C. May do some dry hopping - again with Motueka - just for gags.



Gav80 said:


> Ads check out the Weyermann website. The Red brick wheat is fantastical and its mostly Vienna. I love it ay  I swapped a keg of beer for 18kg of Vienna. Best swap ever.


Ooohh, that sounds delicious. I did have a quick browse - under homebrew recipes? Disappointing to see only 2-3 tradische Deutche recipes but I was also expecting a few more to showcase the malts, so if there's another spot to find them let me know!


----------



## jotaigna (28/8/13)

jakethesnake559 said:


> Got a Wey Vienna /Galaxy SMASH on tap at the moment...great drop!


Looks delicious, what yeast?


----------



## kymba (29/8/13)

do a triple decocted vienna marzen...so gold, so malty

100% vienna, hopped @ 60 with hersbrucker to 23 IBU

you won't be disappointed

S04 down low & roused often


----------



## jakethesnake559 (10/9/13)

JotaIgna said:


> Looks delicious, what yeast?


Sorry for no reply, haven't been on much lately.
Wyeast American Ale 1056, 1.5L starter, 18C.


----------

